# Solved: Samsung Receiver Question



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Greetings everyone. My family recently purchased a Samsung home entertainment system from our local Brick and I've been experiencing some difficulty in trying to figure out how to plug in my pair of stereo headphones. I've tried a few things up to this point, but there's been little success thus far. Before I get into any details can someone please tell me if this specific model even supports the use of headphones at all? Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Headphones: Sony MDR-XD200
Receiver: Samsung HTD-D550


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like that system is not equipped to use headphones.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Ouch, that's actually a huge problem. Is there any way to modify the receiver to recognize my headphones? If not, is there some kind of accessory that I can purchase to facilitate that need? By the way, this system is past the 7 day return limit. So exchanging it for something else or getting our money back isn't an option unfortunately.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That system doesn't actually even have standard line out
line level RCA connectors,so the only thing I can think of
is an external speaker selector switch with a headphone jack.
This is just an example,but you should be able to find something
to suit your needs.
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/DISTRIBUTED-BY-MCM-TC-25-/50-6200
The speaker outputs from your system would connect to the switch
and the switch would connect toi the speakers.
Being as your headphones are stereo,you would want to
run the front left and right speakers through the switch.
There are different switches out there.
You would need to check around and find one that is good for you.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm, so would this switch box allow me to utilize my headphones with devices that would be connected to the receiver itself? To give you an idea of my setup, I currently have composite audio running to my DVR and digital going to my PS3. I'm assuming if this worked, then would I finally have the ability to use my headphones, when needed, with these mentioned items? Also, would I have the ability to switch back and forth between my headphones and the surround sound using this method? Thanks for the suggestion, sorry if these questions seem a little layman.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Basically you would connect the front right and left speakers
through the switch.
The type of switch box I listed produces headphone level
output using built in circuits.
I think the headphone jack is always active but the speakers
can be turned off.
Not really helpful to turn the speakers off as it will not affect
the rear,center or subwoofer speakers as only the front
speakers will be hooked to the switch.
The volume is still controlled by the reciever.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

So would the rear and center speakers still produce audio when using my headphones through this switch box? If that's the case then it kinda defeats the purpose of what I'm looking to do here. Also, would the option of surround sound become unavailable once this system is setup? Would the front left and right speakers revert to surround sound if the switch box was turned off? Once again I apologize if these questions seem irregular. I'm just trying to get a firm understanding of how this will all work.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you turn off the switch that the front speakers are connected to
they would turn off. 
Using a stereo switch,the rear,center and sub woofer speakers
will not be connected to the switch at all.
If the reciever has a speaker switch,that should turn off all the speakers
even if the external switch is on.
If the receiver doesn't have a speaker switch,the rear and center and sub
will still be on no matter what you do with the external switch.
I looked aroung for a 5.1 switch,but wasn't finding anything.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I see, *sigh*. I'm afraid that just isn't going to work then. I really need to have the ability to swap between my headphones and the surround sound seamlessly. I honestly don't think my family would be very receptive to the idea of our new home entertainment system being used exclusively for the sake of my own privacy. Do you think a pair of USB headphones would do the trick?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the usb connection on there is for connecting
devices like flash drives and such.
I don't think it has the hardware to handle usb headphones.
Might check the manual.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

You're probably right, but I might as well give it a shot nonetheless. Besides, there's really not that much else I can do at this point. I'll let you know the end result.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Unless Samsung supplies a completely different feature model in N. America, the HT-D550 should sport both composite and component A/V output on the back. Both are line-out for audio as well. Completely analogue of course, but just hooking an audio RCA connector/adaptor cable (red and white plugs one end merging into single 3,5 mm coupling on the other to take standard analogue headphone jack) to the Samsung should get you sound. Headphone needs to have its own volume control though, since the output volume is constant level and requires external regulation. 

If that works (i.e. your Samsung has those connections on the back) be careful of oversteering your headphone membranes. Accidental maximum may blow them apart.

Not the most elegant of solutions but with sufficient care taken (and that's important) it's feasible.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

All I saw on the back of that unit was RCA component input for
one external device and RGB video out component connections.
As far as RCA connectors go anyway.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello again everyone, sorry for the late reply. Anyway, as expected, the USB headphones were a bust. Like Leroy had previously stated, the port is more geared towards portable devices. Miraculously I was actually able to make this work regardless. By plugging an RCA in to analogue headphone jack adapter to my DVR's composite out port I was finally able to hear oh so beautiful sound through my headphones. Currently have surround sound running digital from the receiver to my DVR as well. So in the end I've been able to satisfy both my own needs and those of my family. Really couldn't have done it without the great technical support provided on this website. Keep up the good work and thank you all very much.  :up:

P.S. One last question for my own curiosity. Is there such a thing as an audio in to audio out adapter for RCA connections? Essentially can you make a RW composite audio in port to an audio out one?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Alacazam_ said:


> Hello again everyone, sorry for the late reply. Anyway, as expected, the USB headphones were a bust. Like Leroy had previously stated, the port is more geared towards portable devices. Miraculously I was actually able to make this work regardless. By plugging an RCA in to analogue headphone jack adapter to my DVR's composite out port I was finally able to hear oh so beautiful sound through my headphones.


Well, that's the next best thing to what I suggested (assuming the Samsung has none of those). 


> Currently have surround sound running digital from the receiver to my DVR as well. So in the end I've been able to satisfy both my own needs and those of my family. Really couldn't have done it without the great technical support provided on this website. Keep up the good work and thank you all very much.  :up:
> 
> P.S. One last question for my own curiosity. Is there such a thing as an audio in to audio out adapter for RCA connections?


Don't quite understand this. You mean for reversing signal direction? 

Or just to convert male to female plug?


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

It's just that there's a port for composite audio in on the front of my DVR. Is there any way to change the port, or the signal, so that it's composite audio out?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

No way, sorry.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I see. Thanks for clearing that up. Any who, I guess I'll mark this thread as solved now. Take care everyone!


----------

